# Shanelle Loraine Pics!



## AnitoKid

Compiled some pics of the beautiful Shanelle Loraine. 
 Includes some info and all! 

 Much thanks for looking, everyone! 

Link is here, friends!


----------



## ArmorOfGod

She's hot.  Still, she must know it though.  For a pool player with a body like her to show that much cleavage, she is using sex to sell her name.
Still, I like sports women.  There is something about girls like her, Danika Patrick, Satoko Shinashi, and Kyra Gracie (I love you Kyra) that gets me.  One of my friends was laughing at me because the better fighter a girl is, the hotter she is.
BTW: Some pics of Kyra Gracie - http://revistatpm.uol.com.br/53/kyra/pop12.htm

AoG


----------



## terryl965

Yes it is appreciated.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

ironically, it was her hair that I first noticed.
I'm getting old.  LOL!


----------



## ArmorOfGod

Bob Hubbard said:


> ironically, it was her hair that I first noticed.
> I'm getting old. LOL!


 
lol
Don't feel bad.  I love really long necks on women, so if a woman has an amazing body and a long, slender neck, I honestly don't notice the body.
I guess we all have things we like.


----------



## Sukerkin

I concur about the hair.  

When I was a young student, I took part in an early study of mapping eye-movements when we look at the opposite sex.  I, like any man who has a preference for the female gender, would look at those physical aspects you would expect ... but ... the first thing I tended to 'check out' was hair length :lol:.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Well if we're talking pool 

Jeanette Lee


----------



## Sukerkin

In the words of Zaphod Beeblebrox ... erm, well ... no, I'm not cool enough to quote Zaphod so I'll justgaze at those pics with a look of pleasant admiration for a bit .


----------



## AnitoKid

Thanks for the link to the pics of Kyra!
SHE IS BEAUTIFUL! WOW!
The prettiest martial artist ever!

All the best!





ArmorOfGod said:


> She's hot.  Still, she must know it though.  For a pool player with a body like her to show that much cleavage, she is using sex to sell her name.
> Still, I like sports women.  There is something about girls like her, Danika Patrick, Satoko Shinashi, and Kyra Gracie (I love you Kyra) that gets me.  One of my friends was laughing at me because the better fighter a girl is, the hotter she is.
> BTW: Some pics of Kyra Gracie - http://revistatpm.uol.com.br/53/kyra/pop12.htm
> 
> AoG


----------

